# PS Vita will not launch in the west until 2012



## Frogman (Aug 4, 2011)

PlayStation boss Kaz Hirai has revealed today that the PlayStation Vita will only be released in Japan in 2011. It’ll be out in America and Europe in 2012.[/p]





Source
Sorry guys Here's the source I actually used Kotaku
Boo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really wanted one for X-Mas

EDIT- 7ooth post


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, seeing that Japan always gets their consoles first (almost everytime), I'm not that surprised.

Anyways, I'm kinda relieved that way, because we can hear some true hands-on and gaming experience of the PSV before getting our hands on it. It's region free! Surely people will import it.


----------



## Waflix (Aug 4, 2011)

According to WikiPedia only Europe will get the PSV in 2012, North-America will get it in 2011 (fourth quarter).


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like the PSVita will miss the holiday season just like the 3DS.
That doesn't bode well.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 4, 2011)

Your source redirects me to some USN template page

Anyway, here's another: tada!

Well, it seems like USA is also affected.


----------



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

Bummer.

At least it gives me more time to save up and buy PSP games off PSN ready for it.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well makes sense, because Sony didn't want to take risk by releasing the PSV near Mario and Kid Icarus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It'll be funny if Mario and Kid Icarus get delayed to 2012, to coincide with PSV release lol.

Well I just got some extra months to save up for PSV so it's good news for me.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 4, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Well makes sense, because Sony didn't want to take risk by releasing the PSV near Mario and Kid Icarus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We can also get real game hands-on and reviews.


----------



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Well makes sense, because Sony didn't want to take risk by releasing the PSV near Mario and Kid Icarus


Yes because this is the ONLY reason it got delayed.

Sony doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 4, 2011)

Meh, longer waiting I guess.
Either way, gives me more time to finish the big list of games that I have


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's not necessarily bad for it to be postponed. Apart from the points I've listed (reviews), devs can also use this extra time to polish their games.


----------



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> devs can also use this extra time to polish their games.


well, no.
it's still got a 2011 release in Japan.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 4, 2011)

just saw this on a different site and came here knowing it would already be posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but this sucks


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 4, 2011)

BUT I WANTED TO GET IT ON HOLIDAY




It looks like I'll have to wait, again.


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2011)

No specifics yet? I'm assuming it will be out in the first quarter but maybe that's a bit optimistic. 


The link to source isn't working.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 4, 2011)

My guess would be Q1, so probably between February-March.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> My guess would be Q1, so probably between February-March.


Q1 for sony would be April-June


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source.


----------



## smile72 (Aug 4, 2011)

Not surprised,I knew there was no way America or Europe was getting it this year. But i'm glad because it gives me more time to save up for it.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 4, 2011)

Good Lord again Europe last served.. and with a higher price tag of course -_-'


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm glad, it gives me more time to plan how I'm going to spend £200 of my own money without anyone noticing, get the console into my house and then subtly play it without anyone knowing.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Aug 4, 2011)

It's sorta a good thing for me seeing as I just bought a 3DS and have a bunch of psp games to finish. Also there are a lot of good console games coming out this fall that I don't know how I'm going to afford either. It is probably better this way because people are gonna be spread thin this holiday season with all the blockbuster titles coming out. It will give them some time to recover.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 4, 2011)

Kinda a shame as I wanted this to be a Chirstmas gift but I guess it'll gave me more time to save up for it.

I'm guessing some of their launch games were going to be delayed for the US and they decided to launch later to incorporate them. Seems reasonable.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 4, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> According to WikiPedia only Europe will get the PSV in 2012, North-America will get it in 2011 (fourth quarter).
> 
> well done sony, what a great way to backstab your EU fans.... again and again and again and again, keep doing it sony and you will get a medal of honour for being the most hated games company in europe.
> 
> ...



yep, that is the way it always goes.


----------



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> I'm glad, it gives me more time to plan how I'm going to spend £200 of my own money without anyone noticing, get the console into my house and then subtly play it without anyone knowing.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 4, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not even accurate, the wiki hasn't taken this news into account yet, north america isn't getting it until 2012 just like europe

Edit: prowler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 4, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> According to WikiPedia only Europe will get the PSV in 2012, North-America will get it in 2011 (fourth quarter).



If the news was announced today (August 4th) then there's been no notable updates on the Wikipedia page related to that, meaning they haven't updated it accordingly.

All sources say it is a Europe/US 2012 release. Don't think otherwise, people.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 4, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> that's not even accurate, the wiki hasn't taken this news into account yet, north america isn't getting it until 2012 just like europe
> 
> Edit: prowler



regardless of when it comes out, sony still wont be getting my money anymore, they have proven to be very undeserving.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm still expecting it summer 2012. Didn't know Japan was getting it this year, I'm surprised at that.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 4, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm glad, it gives me more time to plan how I'm going to spend £200 of my own money without anyone noticing, get the console into my house and then subtly play it without anyone knowing.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Aug 4, 2011)

What a shame. Still, it'll give me more time to save up for the 3G version.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh well I'll be waiting to get it anyway if there aren't any good 3rd party games available at launch.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 4, 2011)

I can only think one use of it, portable movie player on that lovely screen. I haven't really been interested in the PSP games except one or two. If Vita produces games I like that'll be a bonus. But o my.... that screen is beautiful.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd have to get the 3G version, youtube on the go.

Too bad about the delay.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Aug 4, 2011)

Honestly, I'm buying this no doubt lol. Even if it is gonna miss holiday season,


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 4, 2011)

Better not they rush it


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 4, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> What a shame. Still, it'll give me more time to save up for the 3G version.



That's something I don't understand, why pay out for 3G when you will still have to find a WiFi connection to play games online? And if you have to use WiFi to game online why not just use that faster, cheaper option to dl content?


----------



## rufus83 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sweet. Just in time for tax returns. Now I won't have to envy everyone else who has one for a few months before me.


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> That's something I don't understand, why pay out for 3G when you will still have to find a WiFi connection to play games online? And if you have to use WiFi to game online why not just use that faster, cheaper option to dl content?


Internet on the go? With 3G you aren't tethered to a hotspot.


----------



## tagzard (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought it was going to be december!!!


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 4, 2011)

Better release it with a solid line-up than with a shitty one (looking at you 3DS). But yeah, missing holydays in Europe and Americas is bad, good for Nintendo.

But I still don't see that big of issue here... seriously, they always said that the Vita would be releasing in at least one territory this year, is it a surprise? No. They were affected by the tsunami/earthquake a lot.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 4, 2011)

If the price is still 250 euros over here, I'm not complaining.


----------



## dickfour (Aug 4, 2011)

I suppose it gives Nintendo a chance to make up lost ground. Seems Sony learned from Nintendo that it's a bad idea to release a system without without good launch titles. I don't think it will affect sales. Kids will have money and gift cards from Christmas that they'll use.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Aug 4, 2011)

I think they're making a bigger mistake by trying to avoid Nintendo's mistake. By missing the holiday season they're gonna miss out on a lot of parents who would be buying these things for their kids; it wouldn't even matter if there were any good games available. Now parents are just gonna get their kids a 3DS for Christmas instead.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 4, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> I think they're making a bigger mistake by trying to avoid Nintendo's mistake. By missing the holiday season they're gonna miss out on a lot of parents who would be buying these things for their kids; it wouldn't even matter if there were any good games available. Now parents are just gonna get their kids a 3DS for Christmas instead.


Or an iPod/iDevice. =)


----------



## Shabutie78 (Aug 4, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, what a crybaby.

also, the wikipedia is wrong. wikipedia pages are user-submitted/community-maintained.
meaning everything you read on wikipedia is put there by people like you and me. not by sony employees


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 4, 2011)

With a delay as big as this, and a launch that is still shitty, I'm starting to doubt the Vita.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 4, 2011)

What a shame. At least that will give me time to save up for it! Wish I could have gotten it as a christmas present but...well oh well! At least now we can get reviews before we buy it!


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 4, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> With a delay as big as this, and a launch that is still shitty, I'm starting to doubt the Vita.


As big as what? They never said they would release it this year in all the world. It'll be released early next year.

Also the lauch right now is better than anything the competition has to offer (besides one remake), and it's not even released.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 4, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you still need to pay monthly charges, plus 3G is quite slow (my iPhone's 3G speed compared to home Wi-Fi is a huge gap)

Wi-Fi version for me. However yeah like I say, different people have different taste.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 4, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> But you still need to pay monthly charges, plus 3G is quite slow (my iPhone's 3G speed compared to home Wi-Fi is a huge gap)
> 
> Wi-Fi version for me. However yeah like I say, different people have different taste.



...But it's still internet on the go, which is the whole point of having 3G. WiFi is always better than 3G in terms of speed and such, but it's not always there. That's kinda why people use 3G and why it exists.

You won't be able to do online gaming on 3G but you can probably use the PSN for messaging and checking out your friends and you can do your standard selection of web browsing and stuff.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2011)

Seriously, was anyone really expecting it to?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 4, 2011)

@chris888222 Sorry I'd actually being told it won't even let you try to game online when using 3G instead of WiFi. It's a console, so what's the point of the 3G then? If that's not true I also agree with just how generally crap 3G is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 4, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> ^^ Sorry I'd actually being told it won't even let you try to game online when using 3G instead of WiFi. It's a console, so what's the point of the 3G then? If that's not true I also agree with just how generally crap 3G is.



It's a handheld so you'll be, you know, bringing it on the go. If you want to check the web, your PSN stuff, possibly update your trophies and leaderboards online (this isn't confirmed at all, but I'm guessing it's possible) while on the go, it's pretty optimal.

It's still optional so if you don't think you'd be out of WiFi that much, then don't buy a 3G model.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 4, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true. 

But since I am already paying for data on my iPhone, I can use it as a WiFi hotspot (currently doing that with the 3DS as well). So yay, no extra monthly charges and extra price on console


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 4, 2011)

The only thing I'm concerned about 3G is cost, overage fees from going over bandwidth limits and bandwidth in general.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 4, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Sony's first quarter can go as far as April/May, if I am not mistaken. However, I probably shouldn't have said "big".

And the launch is still not good to me. Golf game? No thanks. Uncharted? Getting it for the PS3. Sound Shapes? I'm not into abstract games that much, really. Wipeout? Not a fan of racing genre.

As for the 3G issue: I'm not gonna use my Vita to surf the internet. I have a phone for that, thank you.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 4, 2011)

3G online gaming would be sweet, lets see how this turns out. I don't take my handheld's outside sooo WiFi seems good for gaming and no lag. Now if they can get little to no lag on 3G gaming that'd destroy Nintendo's 3DS. It'd seem like ancient technology limited.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 4, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> 3G online gaming would be sweet, lets see how this turns out. I don't take my handheld's outside sooo WiFi seems good for gaming and no lag. Now if they can get little to no lag on 3G gaming that'd destroy Nintendo's 3DS. It'd seem like ancient technology limited.


Well, I'm sure PSV will have a much smoother online. It already has PSN, together with it's powerful 'body'. 

I'm just glad I can finally have that 12GB up to good use


----------



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> and a launch that is still shitty.


waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2c35Ab--Vs[/youtube]


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 4, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the ONE GAME I WANT! But it's not launch... ;O; Just launch window.


----------



## emigre (Aug 4, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> 3G online gaming would be sweet, lets see how this turns out. I don't take my handheld's outside sooo WiFi seems good for gaming and no lag. Now if they can get little to no lag on 3G gaming that'd destroy Nintendo's 3DS. It'd seem like ancient technology limited.



Are you implying Nintendo are remotely competent regarding online networking?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 4, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, StreetPass and SpotPass are some wonderful features.

Now go play your BLOPS like the hardcore gamer you are. >:3


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 4, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because YOU don't like, doesn't mean it's not a solid line-up. 

Also, with this extra time, we can have games that'll (hopefully) announced at Gamescon and TGS locallized for launch. A launch with a good J-RPG would be great (and Falcom teased about having one at launch window). And about Gravity Daze, it can be a launch game for the west now.

EDIT: Nintendo is absolutelly SHIT with online. Streetpass and Spotpass are only a decent service, but that's not why the online isn't good on 3DS and Wii.


----------



## emigre (Aug 4, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a serious note, I found Ninty's policy on online gaming mediocre at best on my Wii and DS. Friendcodes are user-unfriendly and Ninty's unwillingness (or inability) to ban cheaters was abhorrent. I know the 3DS/Wii U are meant to be a step above but I need a lot of convincing for example I find the fact e-shop titles are linked to consoles rather than accounts to be really poor. 

Now I'm going play BLOPS because I only play mature hardcore games with awesome online.


----------



## prowler (Aug 4, 2011)

Nintendo doesn't have an Internet connection, that's why.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 4, 2011)

everyone learns from mistakes, sony learnt from nintendo. Although nintendo's problem was that the device was new in its mechanics and hence devs should have got even more time than the initial delay of christmas.
no rush or else something so good (like the 3ds) will become quite unpopular


----------



## ferret7463 (Aug 4, 2011)

Meh, not too excited for the thing. It's size puts it almost to that of a "Tablet" device. I never really cared for the "Candy Bar"  form factor . Did not like it on the original GBA , certain DS games, that force you to use the bottom screen as the main game screen.  I might get a used one when they hack it and allow for emulators.


----------



## heartgold (Aug 4, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3DS's online network right now sucks, yeah they have improved it slightly from the DS but it's still mediocre. 3G would have been a great feature to check out the e-shop on the go, browse the web etc.  Hey their main audience are kids, what can I expect.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 4, 2011)

Wait, how many games on the 3DS have Wi-Fi again?

Or are you basing this off of the eShop and Browser? In which case, the 3DS has better "online" then the PSP.


----------



## Ikki (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, it's nice that they try not to make Nintendo's mistake.



			
				Waflix said:
			
		

> According to WikiPedia only Europe will get the PSV in 2012, North-America will get it in 2011 (fourth quarter).


Lol Wikipedia


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 4, 2011)

Darn well whatever now I won't be distracted by this during First semester.Second semester I probably won't even have the time to play it so its kind of a good thing.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 4, 2011)

Now I wonder how the PSV will fare not getting the benefit of the holiday season until a year into it's life.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 4, 2011)

It's a pretty idiotic move from a sales point of view.
Everyone buys for their kids at christmas, a very low percentage are going to be waiting until after christmas to get them this.
I estimate no more than 150,000 sales in Q1.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 4, 2011)

Didn't they confirm this at E3 anyway?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 4, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Didn't they confirm this at E3 anyway?


I believe that, at E3, it was slated for a Q4 2011 release in both America and Japan.

Now, America is getting a Q1 2012 release.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 4, 2011)

Great! This gives me some more time to save up and have it day one.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 4, 2011)

Seems, Nintendo is gonna be the clear winner again. With a pricedrop and lots of first party coming, Sony's not gonna last long. Especially since the only good game annonced is Uncharted, which doesn't sell nearly as much as Mario or Zelda franchise.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 4, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Just because YOU don't like, doesn't mean it's not a solid line-up.


Which can be said about the 3ds, correct? 

What is exactly wrong with Nintendo online? Is it the missing extras like party or the lack if a universal account? 

@OP
At least it gives people less stuff to worry about.


----------



## Centrix (Aug 4, 2011)

Funny, I've been saying this for months now, almost a year that the Vita would not be shipping this year and the 3DS would have almost a whole year to get ahead of Sony's Stupid PSP remake. Well, thats exactly what Nintendo did, launched the 3DS and after two days of being on the market became the highest selling system ever. The Lack of interest with the Vita only means that Sony is already facing a hard road on top of being a year behind on the already popular hot selling 3DS! (Never mind those impatient type fans who actually can't wait for more games to be fine tuned, idiots...lol)


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow... I've never been this excited for a Sony handheld release before... well, now that I think about it, its only the second one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a feeling that a lot more companies are going to take advantage of the Vita's power.

I think had Nintendo did the same thing, they might've had a better launch selection. Idk... its water under the bridge now.

I like the feel to the Vita, and if the specs are as good as they say they are, the homebrew scene (if any at all) will look pretty good.


----------



## monkat (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh well.

Give us more time to get our tax returns!


----------



## Frogman (Aug 4, 2011)

Crap sorry. Just saw what I did to the source xP
Sorry. I actually got the article from the Australian Kotaku.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> Well, thats exactly what Nintendo did, launched the 3DS and after two days of being on the market became the highest selling system ever.
> 
> http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive...g-handheld.aspx
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Blazblue Continuum Shift ? Plus
*Bioshock (working title)*
*Broken*
*Call of Duty*
Dragon Crown
Dynasty Warriors
F1 2011
Hot Shots Golf (Everybodys Golf)
Hustle Kings
*Killzone
LittleBigPlanet*
Little Deviants
*ModNation Racers*
Mr Ink Jet
Oddworld: Munch's Oddysee
Oddworld: Strangers Wrath
Project Gravity (Gravity Daze)
Reality Fighters
*Resistance*
Ridge Racer
Ruin
Shinobido 2
*Silent Hill: Book of Memories*
Smart As
Sound Shapes
*Street Fighter x Tekken*
Super Stardust Delta
Top Darts
*Uncharted: Golden Abyss*
Virtua Tennis 4
*Wipeout 2048*


----------



## amptor (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not in.  I mean, I'm not being a fanboy or anything but my current PSP just sits around.  It is an excellent console but I'm sure that if I buy a new console from sony, it will sit for eons and not be touched.  I thought Vita was already out and I had missed it before I read this post lol. Ah well I think any more, sony stuff is pretty destined toward fanboys and Nintendo stuff is pretty much for a combination of fanboys and also people that want to game and have a good time.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 5, 2011)

This disappoints me. I could have sworn Sony was saying something about trying to do a simultaneous world release instead of doing this months between dropping it into other regions thing. They are going to screw their own sales really hard doing this. Now Nintendo is going to dominant the holiday season everywhere that isn't Japan where the Vita will actually be released, and the Vita will come out in other parts of the world at a point where people who were going to get it won't have the money anymore.

Is this the year of bad marketing moves on part of game system developers? I mean, damn. It is just one bad move after another.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

Well that sucks. Still, better than launching without any worthwhile games... Nintendo.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Well that sucks. Still, better than launching without any worthwhile games... Nintendo.
> This thread is't about the 3DS, please don't bring it here.
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot to bold Dynasty Warriors.


----------



## Oveneise (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol... my friend isn't going to be happy about this.


----------



## relminator (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> *Just because YOU don't like, doesn't mean it's not a solid line-up. *
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nintendo is absolutelly SHIT with online. Streetpass and Spotpass are only a decent service, but that's not why the online isn't good on 3DS and Wii.



Well, Ninty fanboys could argue the same.  I myself thought that the current 3DS games are top notch. But kids will be kids. ie. Hard to please.

These things are subjective. And as far as I'm concerned, the 3DS is a lot more enjoyable than any console I've had and tried.  The closest competition would be the PS2. And I have yet to go online with this thing.

However, the Vita, when it comes out, would be at least an awesome media system unlike the 3DS.  The thing is, why limit ourselves to one console when you can have both.  This competition would make us buyers the winners of this console wars.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2011)

I expected as much. Don't know why some of you all thought that it would launch this year. I was always hoping for the PSV to launch in 2012.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2011)

the wiki page is correct in saying Q4 2011...  Q4 of 2011 doesn't end until the end of March 2012...

So it will be released near the end of fiscal year 2011 / actual year 2012...


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's a handheld so you'll be, you know, bringing it on the go. If you want to check the web, your PSN stuff, possibly update your trophies and leaderboards online (this isn't confirmed at all, but I'm guessing it's possible) while on the go, it's pretty optimal.
> 
> It's still optional so if you don't think you'd be out of WiFi that much, then don't buy a 3G model.



I don't even like online gaming so WiFi will be more than enough. And TBH I can walk straight to the next city without being without a hotspot for more than 20 minutes I can use so the 3G option isn't really aimed at me I guess. I just can see it being a massive let down as a lot of people will probably think that 3G will be fast enough/have low enough latencies to do everything the console can. Or more likely be sold it as being by deceitful advertising and salesmen trying to get the commission for selling the more expensive model with a call plan...


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you change PSP with DS, it's me right now. I don't play the DS these days (these days being almost 6 months).

Also, the rest of the post isn't true at all. Sony market kids/everyone else as much as Nintendo... they just start marketing a niche first. The PSP is full of games for kids and such. In Japan, PSP is played by, pretty much, everyone.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same thing can be said for the Vita.  King Vamp's not wrong, it's pretty much the same case.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, thanks to the fact that vita is region free, I'm very sure some impatient brats will import them from Japan.

I'd just wait...


----------



## Zarcon (Aug 5, 2011)

Kind of silly to argue that the Vita's launch titles are better when it hasn't launched.
Plans change and games get delayed.
I'm fairly certain that at least the Vita's version of Street Fighter X Tekken won't be a launch title.
Ono has said that it would be very unlikely that the Vita version would launch at the same time as the console versions and the console versions are still TBD.
Unless the launch of the Vita gets delayed into oblivion anyway.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously?? Which ones are remakes or ports on Vita??


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Seriously?? Which ones are remakes or ports on Vita??



Pretty much none of them. There are games in the same series as big titles (like LittleBigPlanet and ModNation Racers) but they're Vita exclusive titles that are being outfitted to work with the Vita.

So far the only port that comes to mind is Street Fighter x Tekken.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tought it would be released with the console versions, so it would be a multiplatform game, not a port. Same with Rayman Origins, it'll be a multiplatform game.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno, but that's irrelevant.  Just because they're remakes or ports does not mke the line-up any less solid, it's a handheld after all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> I tought it would be released with the console versions, so it would be a multiplatform game, not a port. Same with Rayman Origins, it'll be a multiplatform game.
> 
> Yeah, my bad. Thanks for correcting
> 
> ...



Because it's absolutely retarded to buy a new console only to have it play old games.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I wouldn't say it that way, and if the console weren't absolutely made for remakes/ports, then exactly.


----------



## Maedhros (Aug 5, 2011)

When the 3DS was announced, it showed a lot of great games, games that'll be not released until 2012 now, these games were shown in 2010 (there was even a list). I tought they would be released shortly after the release of the 3DS (and from what I gather, people who bought the console tought it too).

When the biggest release of the 3DS in a month is a remake of a ten years old game, then there's something wrong.

Now that's priced correctly, I expect the 3DS to be a blast. And if it's, then we'll see a lot of developers releasing their games on it, the same ones we saw in 2010's list.


----------



## amptor (Aug 5, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Well that sucks. Still, better than launching without any worthwhile games... Nintendo.



Says who? even the packed in stuff with the 3DS was good and I picked up 5 titles already all of which are enjoyable.  People are so negative these days it makes me want to barf.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 5, 2011)

it's kind of a bad marketing idea but if they can't avoid it they can't avoid it.
this will just give Nintendo more time on the market with no competition and by Christmas end most people will have gotten them self a 3DS(hence the main reason for the new price drop) and probably won't shell out the cash for a ps vita.
personally I'll be getting one after a decent line up of at least 3 to 4 games I'll be wanting show up like i did with the 3ds.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

....Guess my signature has the mutual feelings.


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm getting one for sure!


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 9, 2011)

Iwata: "Yes,yes, it's all going to plan. [Maniacal Laugh]"
Anyway 3DS is looking like a better option for me.
Mario beats LBP anyday.
And even though 3DS doesn't get Ratchet and Clank, the PSP series are just spin-offs anyway so meh..


----------



## Gahars (Aug 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> And even though 3DS doesn't get Ratchet and Clank, the PSP series are just spin-offs anyway so meh..



And Nintendo _doesn't _do this?

You can argue the respective merits of the games on Nintendo's handhelds versus Sony's, but to criticize one of a practice they both take part in is just a tad bit hypocritical.


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

Dont forget that Vita would be powerful enough to do its own kick-ass Ratchet game.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2011)

Ugh, why do people STILL insist on comparing 3DS and the PSPV? Christ, they are different systems altogether! The last time you could compare a Nintendo console and a Sony console together was back when the GC/PS2 were released. Anything afterwards is irrelevant and makes no sense at all. So the 3DS, to some people, didn't have a good launch lineup. So what? You'll still get some excellent games during the holiday season! So the PSPV, to some people, has a good launch lineup. So what? Half of those, chances are, won't have any replay value whatsoever! It's like comparing a cow to a chicken! Christ! Just buy both systems and quit being whiney fanboys.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Mario beats LBP anyday.
> 
> >Opinion.
> 
> ...



Because Nintendo games are fountains of replayability? As much as I enjoy Nintendo games I find them to be quick romps that end and while I can replay them, what's the point? I can replay, say, Fallout 3/New Vegas, Oblivion, Dragon Age (Origins or "that other game"), Mass Effect, etc, multiple times because they offer something different each time. I can make new choices, choose different methods of gameplay, etc. Nintendo games, I beat the game, and I may want to replay it because I missed something the first time. At least LBP and ModNation Racers have a huge emphasis on user generated content to keep things fresh. Uncharted can easily have multiplayer.

EDIT: The only reason I played Twilight Princess 5 times is because there was nothing else to do. And don't go "OH THOSE ARE RPGS!" because I know non-RPG games (I'll take Red Dead Redemption for example) that can last plenty long. Oh yeah, and they can back it up with a solid multiplayer offering for plenty of fun.

You're also sounding like a whiny fanboy.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Mario beats LBP anyday.


Proof please.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2011)

Umm...all of the games you mentioned weren't PS exclusive games so you're point is moot. (Besides LBP and ModNation Racers of course) I never said Nintendo games had replayability, I was simply stating a flaw which I myself see and hear many times over from Nintendo fanboys. Same with my Sony complaint, I'm just merely stating that both consoles can't be compared and have their flaws and people should shut up and just buy both.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> Umm...all of the games you mentioned weren't PS exclusive games so you're point is moot. (Besides LBP and ModNation Racers of course) I never said Nintendo games had replayability, I was simply stating a flaw which I myself see and hear many times over from Nintendo fanboys. Same with my Sony complaint, I'm just merely stating that both consoles can't be compared and have their flaws and people should shut up and just buy both.



All of those games have never been on a Nintendo system and probably never will.

Why criticize the Sony line-up when you acknowledge it's a problem on both sides?

It's perfectly valid to compare the two. They're same generation consoles. We've done it for years with consoles. Just because Nintendo decided to be a step behind doesn't mean they can't be compared to the others.

Also, money doesn't grow on trees. Buying both a 3DS, Vita, and games is a sizable dent.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2011)

It doesn't matter if they haven't been release on a Nintendo console as in my argument I was singling out the PSPV exclusive games, not games available for all consoles except Nintendo. And again, I myself am not criticizing it, *I'm merely stating flaws seen in both consoles by other parties.* I bolded it this time in case you missed it the first 2. Just because they're same generation consoles doesn't mean they can be compared, I can't compare a PS3 to a Wii as they both do their own thing, they are different consoles meant for different players. You can argue that its been done before, but it's been poorly done and mostly base purely on opinion. It's the same thing with the 3DS and the PSPV, they are both different handhelds meant for different players. 


And I never meant they had to buy both right away, it was more of a "buy both at some point in time" sort of statement, but I suppose it could have been misinterpreted.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 10, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if they haven't been release on a Nintendo console as in my argument I was singling out the PSPV exclusive games, not games available for all consoles except Nintendo. And again, I myself am not criticizing it, *I'm merely stating flaws seen in both consoles by other parties.* I bolded it this time in case you missed it the first 2. Just because they're same generation consoles doesn't mean they can be compared, I can't compare a PS3 to a Wii as they both do their own thing, they are different consoles meant for different players. You can argue that its been done before, but it's been poorly done and mostly base purely on opinion. It's the same thing with the 3DS and the PSPV, they are both different handhelds meant for different players.
> 
> 
> And I never meant they had to buy both right away, it was more of a "buy both at some point in time" sort of statement, but I suppose it could have been misinterpreted.



Uh, I've seen plenty of people compare the Wii and PS3 and rightly so. They're the same generation console. Why can't I criticize one for lacking something the other doesn't? Because it's special or unique? Bullshit.

And your statement basically defended the 3DS (bad launch line up to be made up for with later releases) and criticized the Vita's (good launch line up is probably just games that lack replayability). If you were trying to present yourself as unbiased, you didn't do that very well.

Plus for a lot of people, buying both is never a big option. Why stretch your income over two handhelds (that includes the price of the consoles themselves, games, etc) when you believe one is superior to the other and stick to that one? If I buy a Vita, why would I want to waste $180 on a 3DS when I can buy $180 worth of Vita games, accessories, etc, if I already like my Vita? It's still a "money doesn't grow on trees" situation.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 10, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> Ugh, why do people STILL insist on comparing 3DS and the PSPV? Christ, they are different systems altogether! The last time you could compare a Nintendo console and a Sony console together was back when the GC/PS2 were released. Anything afterwards is irrelevant and makes no sense at all. So the 3DS, to some people, didn't have a good launch lineup. So what? You'll still get some excellent games during the holiday season! So the PSPV, to some people, has a good launch lineup. So what? Half of those, chances are, won't have any replay value whatsoever! It's like comparing a cow to a chicken! Christ! Just buy both systems and quit being whiney fanboys.


Screw that, likely there will be more replayability on the PSV, especially going by the list Guild said.  Also, just because a game doesn't have replayability doesn't mean one won't replay it or it makes the game less fun.  A perfect example is the Ace Attorney series, all of which have little to no replay value, and yet I love them still and have replayed Trials and Tribulations, Ace Attorney, Apollo Justice, and am on my way through a second playthrough of Ace Attorney Investigations.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2011)

Let me put it this away (again with the animal analogy) You can't say "Well a cow is better than a chicken because it produces beef AND milk!" "Well a chicken is better than a cow because it can produce eggs AND chicken!" They are both different, with different qualities and directed towards different markets. Anyone can say "Well a cow is the best because it has milk and a chicken doesn't!" Because it's their OPINION, it doesn't make it any better than the chicken.

I gave an example of good and bad for both the 3DS and PSPV, (The good for the 3DS is the decent titles to be released, and the good for the PSPV is the good launch titles released with the system) and for a 4th time. *I AM NOT CRITICIZING IT, I AM MERELY STATING COMPLAINTS FROM OTHER PARTIES*. You keep attacking me, someone who's more of bystander than anything. Direct your attacks towards the others, as I am not to blame for what they say.

I'm directing my statement towards more hardcore gamers who enjoy games of all genres, someone who in all likelyhood would be willing to spend his money on both systems as long as he thinks he's getting his moneys worth.


----------

